# Flash Bios without CPU present? (P4P800-vm for CT-479 adaptor)



## BigTim (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi

I'm planning to build an HTPC and I'd really like to use a Penitum M type processor for low power usage, heat and noise.

ASUS have released the CT-479 adaptor to allow these processors to be used on a variety of their boards, more as BIOS updates are released.

But.. If I buy a new board (e.g. P4P800-vm) and a Pentium M chip, how am I going to flash the Bios to the board?

Will the built in DOS allow me to flash the bios from a floppy without a CPU or with the Pentium M plugged in ? :4-dontkno 

Don't want to have to buy another CPU just to do th flash and then toss it :sayno: 

Tried ASUS support and go zilch reply..


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Heh with out the cpu you won't get much...it is like the brain of the computer. It does all the processing. Unless I am wrong (which I am almost sure I am not) you will have to have a processor in there to do anything, including flash the bios.


----------



## BigTim (Apr 29, 2005)

elf said:


> Heh with out the cpu you won't get much...it is like the brain of the computer. It does all the processing. Unless I am wrong (which I am almost sure I am not) you will have to have a processor in there to do anything, including flash the bios.


Yeah, I know what the CPU does, but I'm wondering if the boards will at least boot to BIOS post or into their in-built DOS without one present or with one where the checksum isn't recognised by the BIOS (supported)?

Otherwise, it's pretty dumb to be selling the CT-479 and boards without letting people knwo that they won't work unless you buy another CPU to throw away just so you can update the Bios to a version that supports the CT-479?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, I don't normally boot my computers without a cpu, but I can almost assure you it won't work...I have done it once and it got to a screen that showed the make of my motherboard, but nothing else. 

If you don't believe me, give it a try and let me know how it goes.


----------



## BigTim (Apr 29, 2005)

elf said:


> Well, I don't normally boot my computers without a cpu, but I can almost assure you it won't work...I have done it once and it got to a screen that showed the make of my motherboard, but nothing else.
> 
> If you don't believe me, give it a try and let me know how it goes.


Hey, I do believe you friend. 

Just wondered if these new ASUS boards with their built AFUDOS would at least read the updated BIOS file from a floppy, either with no CPU in or with a CPU that the BIOS didn't have the microcode for. Or if, perhaps, the Bios that the P4P800-vm is shipping with is compatible with the CT-479 and the new bios offers an enhancement that can be flashed for once I'm up and running.

To try it out will cost me an Mb+CT479+Pentium M chip all of which could be fried if it doesn't work! At the very best I could be stuck needing to buy a low spec CPU just to flash the bios on the board which I then have to toss (or Ebay).

Wondered if anyone here knew about it since ASUS Support don't bother replying to queries?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe someone else will know a better answer than me. It seems that if the CPU should be compatible it will work. Or at least it won't fry it, it just might not start up. I say wait and see if anyone else can give you a better answer than me. 

Personally, I would just get the board and the CT479 and see how it works. If it didn't I'd raise holy hell, but that's just me.


----------



## Goregagger (May 4, 2005)

new new bios probably just adds support so you can flash before changeing?
should tell ya in the info


----------



## BigTim (Apr 29, 2005)

Goregagger said:


> new new bios probably just adds support so you can flash before changeing?
> should tell ya in the info


Well, when I look at the info for the latest Bios for the p4P800-VM on the Asus site it says it adds support for the CT-479 adaptor. Kinda inimates that it won't work without this flashed in.

But how do I flash it in without another Chip in the board?

Aaargh!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think you can...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think it will do what it says,it will add support to the bios so when you change over it will recognise the new cpu as well as the ones it already recognises


----------

